# Daten zwischen 2 Eclipse-Plugins tauschen



## memo5 (9. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe 2 Plugins geschrieben. Eine Toolchain (ist nur ein plugin.xml) und eine View. In der View muß ich nun Daten der Toolchain (comiler-settings) auslesen. Wie kann ich das machen, dazu habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ein kurzes Beispiel wäre sehr hilfreich.

lg,
memo5


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2010)

Was spricht gegen Preferences?


----------



## memo5 (10. Aug 2010)

In der Toolchain habe ich keinen Quellcode womit ich etwas speichern kann. Sie besteht nur aus dem plugin.xml
In der Toolchain werden Einstellungen vorgenommen (z.B Compiler-Settings) und diese sollten von der View ausgelesen werden. Irgendwie sollte es möglich sein aus der ID der Toolchain auf deren Daten zugreifen zu können.

lg


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2010)

Du wirst etwas konkreter werden müssen. Was meinst du überhaupt mit 'Toolchain'?


----------



## memo5 (10. Aug 2010)

Ich habe mir eine eigene Toolchain definiert die meinen Compiler, linker, ... enthält:
Die Tools darin sehen etwa so aus:

```
<?xml version = '1.0' encoding = 'UTF-8'?>
<?eclipse version="3.2"?>
<plugin>
		<tool natureFilter="both" 
			isAbstract="true" 
			id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector" 
			name="GNU ARM Toolchain" >
			<optionCategory id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector.target" 
				name="Target" 
				owner="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector" />
			<option category="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector.target" 
				defaultValue="false" 
				valueType="boolean" 
				isAbstract="true" 
				id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector.target.thumb" 
				name="Use thumb code" 
				command="-mthumb" />
		...
</tool>

	<builder macroOutputFileRelPathValue="$@"
		       macroOutputFileNameValue="$(notdir $@)" 
.       ../>

	       <projectType 
		       isAbstract="false" 
		       isTest="false" 
		       id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.exe.target.gnu" 
		       buildArtefactType="org.eclipse.cdt.build.core.buildArtefactType.exe" >
		       <configuration buildProperties="org.eclipse.cdt.build.core.buildType=org.eclipse.cdt.build.core.buildType.release" cleanCommand="rm -rf" 
			       id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.exe.target.gnu.release" 
			       artifactExtension="out" 
			       name="Release" >
			       <toolChain archList="all" 
				       osList="linux" 
				       id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.exe.target.gnu.release.tc" 
				       name="Linux GCC ARM" >
				       <targetPlatform archList="all" 
					       osList="linux" 
					       binaryParser="org.eclipse.cdt.core.ELF" 
					       isAbstract="false" 
					   id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.exe.target.gnu.release.tc.Platform" 
					       name="Platformname" />
				       <builder superClass="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.make" 
					       isAbstract="false" 
					       isVariableCaseSensitive="false" 
					       id="org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.exe.target.gnu.release.tc.builder" 
					       name="Builder" />
...
```

Jetzt möchte ich den Wert von _org.eclipse.cdt.gnuarm.targetselector.target.thumb_ auslesen, so wie er vom Benutzer gesetzt wurde. Geht das überhaupt?

lg,
memo


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2010)

Mit Eclipse an sich hat das erstmal nichts zu tun, das ist wohl CDT spezifisch und da kann ich nicht helfen. Wende dich am besten an die CDT Newsgroup


----------

